# old friend



## RO Vintage (Feb 13, 2008)

Sailed As R/O On The Caltex Plymouth 1965/67 Trying To Trace Don McCaskill
l
Who Was 2 Mate . Think He Sailed On The Caltex Bahrain Trip After. Any News Appreciated.

Thanks

RO Vintage G.Savage Ex Marconi 


(K)


----------



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

*Don Macaskill*

I am alumni secretary for ex pupils of the Royal Merchant Navy School and I do have an email address for a chap called Don Macaskill who attended the school in the early 1940s. I think he joined the MN after leaving school - he has a sister Katy living in New Zealand. Could this be the chap you are looking for?


----------



## RO Vintage (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello
Thanks Your Info On Don McCaskill. Dont Think It is The Same McCaskill As
I Sailed With On The Caltex Plymouth. We Were Both In Our Early Twenties
And Went To Sea Around 1964

Thanks Anyway.

Regards

RO Vintage


----------

